# CZ partridge SxS



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone handle or own one of these yet? They seem okay, and i want to get me a SxS 20 gauge sooner or later.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a CZ ringneck 12 gauge sxs...love it. though i don't like the selective trigger switch. I wish I would have bought the "bob white" with double triggers....... they are pretty guns!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I have had one for about 3 years now and love it. Shoots great and I have had 0 problems.


----------

